# BFP after 2nd round on Clomid 150mg (confused)



## Katherine

Today got my BFP. I was expecting it, cause I am 3 days late, and my BBT is still high.

I am happy, but I try not to be. After 1 miscarriage, and 1 Partial Molar Pregnancy, I am afraid that it may happen again. I try not to think too much about it, but sometime just cannot stop myself from counting the days. I don't want to call my doctor too soon, because I am afraid that week after week, they would tell me that they couldn't see the heartbeat and that I should get checked again in another week.... I had this terrible experience when I got the molar pregnancy last year, and was really stressful...

Anyone felt this way after getting a BFP?


----------



## NeyNey

I'd suggest posting this in the BFP announcement hun, you'd get more responses - BFP are a little touchy for some in here and most of us can't tell you how we'd feel after one - as many have not experienced one.

:hugs: Congratulations though.


----------



## Katherine

Thanks for your note. Yes, I know what you mean. I really didn't post on the BFP Announcement forum because I don't really feel like "Oh! I got a BFP!! I am going to be mom!!! Send me you congratulations!!!" 

Of course I am happy for the chance, but thought that probably gals from this forum, that have been struggling for a while, may better understand my fear and confusion. We have all been riding a roller coster here, and sometime the emotion is really hard to handle.


----------



## BizyBee

Definitely understand your apprehension. Congratulations and hope this one is super sticky! :hugs: xx


----------



## Sweetie

Thinking of you hunny :hugs: a lot of us are scared right now but we're all here to listen


----------



## Crypto1976

Firstly congratulations, I know you are treading with caution, but its still fantastic news!
I am kind of in the same boat. I had an ectopic in March and a chemical in August. I was supposed to be seeing my GP this morning but bottled out in case she thinks its too early. 

I am also being scanned on 16 Nov to check the sac is there and I know I wont sleep the night before that!

I am thinking of you and I look forward to the day we can both be truly excited and happy about our pregnancies! XXX


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats hun xx
Im kind of in the same vote to as i had a chemical pregnancy back in august so im trying not to get to carried away and im counting every single day xx


----------



## mandaa1220

congrats hun xx :hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations, the news of your pregnancy is wonderful! I do understand why you are worried and scared, it's only natural after what you have been through.

Sending you all my very best wishes and tons of sticky :dust:


----------



## bunnyg82

aww I hope you are able to enjoy your pregnancy soon :hugs:

Congratulations x


----------

